# سلسلة كتب Spon لتقديرالتكاليف والمواد والانتاجية



## wal_dab (8 مايو 2010)

اقدم لكم سلسلة رائعة في مجال تقدير تكاليف الاعمال الهندسية
باسوورد فك الملفات اذا طلب : gigle.ws 

Spon's Civil and Highway Works Price Book 2004 (Spon's Price Books) 
http://ifile.it/ur2wfqo/0415323665.zip

Spon's Landscape and External Works Price Book 2005: Free CDROM (Spons Price Books)
http://ifile.it/gca93un/0415348447.zip

Spon's Mechanical and Electrical Services Price Book 2009 (Spon's Price Books)
http://ifile.it/grntsdj/0415465613__gigle.ws.rar

Spon's Architects' and Builders' Price Book 2004 (Spon's Pricebooks)
http://ifile.it/al3dxjc/0415323657__gigle.ws.rar

Spon's Estimating Costs Guide to MinorLandscaping, Gardening and External Works (Spon's Contractors' Handbooks)
http://ifile.it/eyp2osm/0415344107.zip

Spon's Estimating Costs Guide to Roofing (Spon's Contractors' Handbooks)
http://ifile.it/dx1pey9/0415344123.zip

Spon's Estimating Costs Guide to Finishings Painting And Decorating, Plastering And Tiling (Spon's Estimating Costs Guides)
http://ifile.it/lughjnd/0415344115.zip

Spon's Estimating Costs Guide to Electrical Works: 2nd Edition (Spon's Contractors' Handbooks)
http://ifile.it/2e1gmrj/041531853X.zip

Spon's Estimating Costs Guide to Minor Works, Refurbishment and Repairs (Spon's Contractors' Handbooks)
http://ifile.it/ika8vce/0415318548.zip

Spon's Architects' and Builders' Price Book 2005: Free CDROM (Spon's Price Books)
http://ifile.it/2urowpt/0415348382__gigle.ws.rar

Spon's African Construction Cost Handbook
http://ifile.it/7xkewql/0415363144.zip

Spon's Middle East Construction Cost Handbook
http://ifile.it/6hg8c9u/0415363152.zip

Spon's First Stage Estimating Handbook, 2nd Edition
http://ifile.it/96gd8th/0415386195.zip

Spon's Estimating Costs Guide to Plumbing & Heating
http://ifile.it/onqleg7/0415318556.zip

Spon's Construction Resource Handbook
http://ifile.it/ypk9vsr/0419236805.zip

Spon's Mechanical & Electrical Services Price Book 2004 (Spon's Pricebooks)
http://filefactory.com/file/af1b879/n/110470_9780203602089_9780203497173_zip


----------



## alaa eldin farag (10 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء ويرجي رفعة علي رابط آخر وجزيت خيراً


----------



## قابل للتغيير (11 مايو 2010)

يااخى جزاكم الله خيرا ولكن ممكن ترفعة على الفور شير مثلا لانى بصراحة مش عارف احملهم من الموقع اللى انتا رفعتهم عليه؟


----------



## wal_dab (15 مايو 2010)

تحياتي لكم
التحميل من رابط ifile.it سهل وسريع
حيث في منتصف الصفحه مربع request download ticket 
ثم download
وقد قمت بتجربة الروابط ولا مشكلة
بالتوفيق


----------



## alaa eldin farag (17 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ولكن يرجي رفعة علي الرابيد شير وجزيت خيراً


----------



## alaa eldin farag (17 مايو 2010)

:11:جزاك الله خيرا ولكن يرجي رفعة علي الرابيد شير وجزيت خيراً


----------



## Jamal (17 مايو 2010)

:75::75:


----------



## pilot_789 (10 مايو 2011)

شكرا يا wal_dab 
بس معظم الروابط مش شغالة ممكن ترفعهم تاني من فضلك


----------



## محمد بيومى طه (10 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم بعض الملفات تم حذفها والاخر لايعمل 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عمر الفاروق (10 مايو 2011)

محمد بيومى طه قال:


> السلام عليكم بعض الملفات تم حذفها والاخر لايعمل
> شكرا جزيلا


 

شكرا علي المشاركة ولكن يرجي الرفع علي 4 شير او الرابيد شير...مع خالص الشكر.


----------



## haytham baraka (10 مايو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا *


----------



## pilot_789 (1 يناير 2012)

ممكن ترفعهم تاني عشان مدة الاستضافة خلصت

شكرا


----------



## سوزان شقير (10 يناير 2012)

شكرا ع الموضوع الجميل بس ممكن لو سمحت تحملها تاني


----------



## تامر الباجوري (29 ديسمبر 2012)

هل ممكن تعيد رفع كتاب Spon's Middle East Construction Cost Handbook لأن رابطه لا يعمل، مع الشكر​


----------



## tarekms45 (29 ديسمبر 2012)

رجاء رفعها مرة اخرى 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## nofal (30 ديسمبر 2012)

رجاء رفعها مرة اخرى 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## tazahus (14 فبراير 2013)

شباب مساء الخير 

تكفون الى عنده الملفات يعيد رفعها مره ثانيه للروابط ما تشتغل


----------



## معاد59 (2 أكتوبر 2015)

أرجوا إعادة رفع هذه المجموعة القيمة للأهمية
مشكورين مقدما وبارك الله بكم


----------



## طاهر1 (11 أكتوبر 2015)

أرجوا إعادة رفع هذه المجموعة القيمة للأهمية
مشكورين مقدما وبارك الله بكم


----------



## بن دحمان (6 يناير 2016)

رجوا إعادة رفع هذه المجموعة القيمة للأهمية
مشكورين مقدما وبارك الله بكم​
​


----------

